# Just got to Lisbon, where are the tree hugger stores?



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

I just came to Lisbon with my Mom from the US a few days ago, and now I'm concerned I've bitten off more than I can chew! We will be here for 3 months. I didn't realize I would have such a hard time adjusting. I'm not used to a big city, and not speaking Portuguese makes it extra challenging. But this is what I wanted to do, so I want to make the best of it.

I have a couple of questions. What is a good natural foods store in town? I looked up on google and it mentioned Celeiro Dieta. I haven't found one yet though.

I need to find a good pet store that sells high quality pet food, since I have a cat that has kidney issues. I will post that in the pets section too.

And we need to meet some friends! But I guess we have to first get settled. Right now, we are in a hotel looking for a furnished apartment to rent.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've just answered your pet food question on the other thread but don't panic..... the first few days are a bit dramatic but you'll soon settle in.

There's plenty of apartments etc to rent. You just need to look on the right websites & I'm sure some of our members who live around the Lisbon area will recommend some for you.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Bella Luna

Moving can be daunting at the best of times even within your own country. Yoou will soon find your feet in Lisbon

You might like to look in 
Home

IWP Cascais Coffee Mornings

Take place in the Cascais area in members' homes. Specific location details will be sent by email after booking.


IWP Lisbon Coffee Mornings

For some coffee and chat, join the Lisbon Coffee Mornings every second Tuesday of the month at Café do Chiado in Largo Picadeiro 10, 1200 Lisbon.



Let's Lunch

Every month, IWP Members get together for a pleasant afternoon at local retaurant and enjoy great food and wine.

The monthly lunch is the perfect opportunity to catch up with old friends and welcome new ones.


Hope this helps


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you for your replies! By the way, I found a health foods store called "Brio" they have 4 stores around lisbon if anybody is interested. They are kind of expensive, but it's a nice little store. I am a little obsessive about the environment, and they have biodegradable trash bags and cleaning products etc. Oh, and also some natural pet foods.


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Celeiro has a huge selection of health products and foods. There is one just off Rossio, one across from Corte Ingles and another just opened in Amoreiras mall. Others are listed on their website. Corte Ingles has a decent selection of health food items too.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

My advise for BellaLuna is to see what is the nearest big shopping centre and shop from there, everything under the same roof. For a foreigner I take this as the best compromise.

I agree that Lisbon may be daunting I lived there for more than two decades and never adjusted. Now I live in a satellite city. 

The biggest shoping center is Colombo (amongst the biggest in EU) with Metro station, so easy to access from all the city. Colombo has almost everything and also has a Celeiro shop and Terra Pura. 

The good news is that it will be very easy to get good and affordable accommodation. But you have to pick up a good spot, depending on if you will be using car or not.


----------

